# What timer will work with 1000 watt hps



## tanksta (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a 100watt hps lamp.  For the lamps power source I taped into another circut in the house.  The circut is 20 amp line and has 12-2 wire.  I had bought a grounded so called heavy duty timer and my lamp cord started melting the housing on the timer slowly over the last few days.  I have unplugged it being it wasnt safe.  I have since then been just waking up and unplugging the lamp and plugging it back in when I get home from work with no more problems coming from the cord now.  This gives me a 16 8 light cycle which I have read in the growers bible will enhance the probobilaty of females plus my seeds are feminized.  any how I want to know if there  is some sort of timer that is heavy duty enough to use with my lamp as I think the lamp draws more power than the timer can handle thus creating heat and melting the housing.  Please help me with this as I will not have time to stop home and plug in and out the lamp for the flowering period.


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 5, 2007)

heavy duty timer... can't use regular ones... go to grow shop or order one online dude.   between 30-100 bucks depending on features.   good investment.    Also a UPS backup is cool too i got one from best buy from computers.   In case of power flux ya dont want bulb burning out.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is what I did, running 1350 watts total.
This can be built cheap and you dont need the built in meter.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9571


----------

